# اين الطريق



## nobel (1 مارس 2006)

اين الطريق
اين طريقك ياربى   ارشدنى اليه
 اهدينى لكى اصل  قبل فوات الاوان 
انا اعلم ياربى ان مراحمك لا تنتهى  ولكن ياربى اعلم ان عمرى سينتهى وان العالم الى زوال  فاقول لك ارحمنى ارحم كل قطره فى دمى تصرخ اليك فى اشتياق تقول لك انى احتاجك خلصنى يا الهى انى لرافع اليك قلبى وعقلى وروحى انى ياربى كثيرا ما اسقط وايأس ولكنك تقيمنى وتحنو عليا كم مره قلت مش حعمل كده تانى وانساكى الهى واعمل  كم مره حذرتنى ياربى  وانا مش سامع لك  كم مره يا يسوعى ناديت عليا من اعماق الخطيثه وانا مستلذ بها  ربى انت عالم ضعف الانسان وعالم اشتياق القلب  وعالم ايضا فيما كل شخص يفكر  لذلك ياربى اعلم انك لن وابدا تتنخلى عنىولن تتركنى فريسه  للذئاب 
يارب انت جيت علشانى كما قال اغسطينوس  كانك لاتطللع الى احد سواى كان العالم فاضى ولا يوجد فيه الا انا   يارب ده لو حد سأل عليا وحس بيا بفرح بيه اوى ولو اهتم بيا مخصوص بشيله شيل وانت ياربى مش عارف اعمل معاك حاجده ولكن
                      تهت فى الطريق
ياربى اطلب منك الان بكل قواى العقليه والغير عقليه الايمانيه والرجائيه فيك يارب ان ترشدنى الى طريقك و اعطنى الحصانه والقوه التى انا فى امس الحاجه اليها المس قلبى ياربى المسه لمسه حقيقه  انا اشتياقى كله اليك يا منبع راحتى يا منبع سلامى يا منبع قوتى  انت قلت ان قوتى فى الضعف تكمل وها انا اقول لك انى ضعيف ومستنيك واتى اليك انت تعرف المحاربات ياربى فى الطريق  يعنى ياربى الواحد وهو فى كل مفترق طرق يأتى امامه طريقين ويحتار ايهما يختار واذا اختار واحدوساب التانى يبقى طول العنر تعبان   يعنى ياربى الواحد لو فى الثانوى مثلا وجت له كليه تجاره او اداب يحتار ايهما سيدخلها واذا دخلها يقول يارتنى كنت دخلت الكيه التانيه حتى لما يخلص فى اى مفترق طريق يقول اشتغل هنا ولا هنا وانا اعلم ياربى ان هذه المفترقات محاربات شيطانيه لذلك يار بى اقول لك ارشدنى الى طريقك ارشدنى الى طرييييييييييييقك انى احتاجك الان فى مفتر ق الطرق الكل يحتاجك ياربى فى مفترق الطرق
ارشد كل واحد الى طريقه سريعا ياربى   انت تعرف مفترقات الطرق وماذذا تفعل بالانسان انها يتحدد عليها مصيره سواء كان جسديا او روحيا ارشد كل واحد محتاج الى طريقه والو المحتاجين انا ربى اعلم انك قلت 
انى انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه      
والمقصود هنا ياربى على حسب فهمى ادام الواحد متعلق بيك وعينه عليك انتةطريقه وستسهل عليه الامور ولكنك ربى تعرف مدى ضعفى ويل لى  من ضعفى ومن نفسى اعنى ياربى على نفسى ان اريد طريقك الذى اخترته لى انى فعلا اريده اعرف انك سوف تشق البحر وانا الان واقف على شط البحر مستنيك ياربى ان شعبى اضهدونى وانا فى انتظارك لاعبر الى الطرف الاخر ربى اعرف انك تحبنى واخترنى واعرف ايضا انك معد لى طريقى ولكنى ضعيف ياربى ارجوك اعن عدم ايمانى  اعن ضعفى وارشدنى الى الطريق  وحتى لو مشيت فى طريق تانى غير ايل انت راسمه ليا اعنى فيه  جعلت الرب امامى لانه عن يمينى فلا اتزعزع
اجعلنى اتذكرك دائما حتى فى النوم 
يارب انا فى انتظارك ياربى  فى  انتظار العبور فى انتظار النجاح فى انتظار التفوق
فى انتظارالبركه فى انتظار سيفك ربى ادينى السيف يارب وانت تعلم ماهو السيف الذى اريده انى اريدك انت 
اعنى على مفترق الطرق ارشدنى فى كل مفترق  اعرف انك لن تخذلنى ولكن لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت  لذلك اطلب منك ان تثبتنى فى الطريق ثبتنى الى النهايه لان الايام شريره  فى كل شئ  وانت حذرتنا ولكننا كنا نايمين فى متاع الدنيا       
اشكرك ربى لانك اعنتى على الكتابه بالطريقه العاميه 
اشكرك لانك جعلتنى عضوا فى مثل هذه المجموعات التى لا استحق انا اكون وسطهم ولا اكتب هنا اى شئ 
اشكرك ريى لانك اديتنى الكلمات التى اكتبها باركها ياربى   
اشكرك ربىلانك اعنتنى حتى الان ولسه حتعيننى 
ربى فى النهايه وليس بنهايه معك ارجو انا تعطى القوه الى كل واحد وانا ترشده عند مفترق الطرق 
لنك لا ترد طالبين يارب  .
                      القلب الباكى 
ازكرونى فى صلواتكم              ​


----------



## +AMIR+ (4 مارس 2006)

*امين لصلاتك يا نوبل*
*مشاعرك جميله جدا *
*عارف احنا فعلا محتاجين نكون زيك ..انت كنت بتصلى بقلبك مكنتش بترتب كلامك وتقول اقول الكلمه دى وماقولش دى ( ماكنتش بتحكم عقلك قى صلاتك علشان يبقى شكلها شيك وانت بتصليها ) كنت بتصلى ومش حاسس انك بتصلى كأنك بتتكلم مع واحد صاحبك*
*وده فعلا الشئ اللى احنا فعلا مفتقدينه *
*انت عارف انا بخاف اوى من عباره ربنا دى*
* " هذا الشعب يكرمنى بشفتيه واما قلبه فمبتعد عنى "*
*علشان كده باصلى ان تكون صلاتنا من القلب مش من الفكر والعقل*
*ربنا مش محتاج كلام منمق متذوق .... ربنا محتاج مشاعر صادقه*
*شكرا مرة تانيه لتعب محبتك اخى الحبيب نوبل*


----------



## nobel (5 مارس 2006)

:16_14_20: اشكرك اخويا الكبير امير   
انا اسف جدا لانى مش بعرف اكتب  وبغلط كتير فى الكلام والكتابه فسامحونى جميعا 
ازكرونى انا الضعيف المحتاج  ارجوكم جميعا صلوا ليا لكى يغفر الرب ليا خطاياي الكثيره:36_1_31:


----------



## +AMIR+ (5 مارس 2006)

كبير ايه بس دانا خايف انى اكون اصغر عضو فى المنتدى
ثم حبيبى انت مش محتاج تتأسف لاننا كلنا وانا شخصيا بنغلط كتير علشان احنا بشر
اخيرا باصلى من كل قلبى ان ربنا يتمجد فى حياتك انت وكل اخواتى
 ويكون معاك ما يكون عليك


----------



## nobel (6 مارس 2006)

يعطيك الرب حسب قبك اخويا العزيز امير واشكرك جدا على الصلاه الحلوة دى:36_3_21: 
:36_33_7:


----------



## DODY2010 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاه رائعه ربنا يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

صلاه جميله ورائعه جدا شكرااا​


----------

